# Quad Bucks!!!



## thomaskids (Jan 12, 2011)

hey guys!

:kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: Well on Tuesday my 3rd freshening Nigerian dwarf doe Patchouli had Quad Bucklings!!! She had a very quick and easy birth to quick actually! Except the last boy was breech. Which is piece of cake compared to last year when she had a single buck and had to go in. Anyways, i just hope she is not setting the trend for bucks this year!! They are all very nice, and flashy. I really like one of the bucks and think I will keep him for appraisals. he is long with sharp looking shoulders and nice rump already!!
Go to http://thomaskids.webs.com/newarrivals.htm to see pics!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Congrats on 4 super cute boys! Sad that they are all boys, but wow they all look so nice and healthy! AND my favorite color!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS X 4 :shocked:

Well...I hope you get some :kidred: out of the next deliveries! Glad that all went well :hug:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Congrats on a healthy, easy delivery! It really seems to be bucky this year for people so far! My first doe of the year just kidded this morning with triplet bucks...


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

They sure look like brothers!  Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow! Congrats!! And all with almost the exact same markings!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Very cute boys! Congratulations. Everyone please don't say bucky year too loudly because I have seven does who have yet to kid..... ray:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

What lil cutie's =} I'm getting excited waiting on rose-bud .... Not sure what to expect from her so i'm just going with the flow!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats on the quads! Wow I couldn't imagine having more than twins! How do the mama's keep up with them all LOL



Perfect7 said:


> Very cute boys! Congratulations. Everyone please don't say bucky year too loudly because I have seven does who have yet to kid..... ray:


Well in that case maybe your girls will do what mine did....they each gave us a doe and a buck :laugh:


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Sooo cute! They all look so similar, Its so neat! :drool:


----------

